
Fat, fatter, fattest: Microsoft’s kings of bloat  - nickb
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/04/14/16TC-winoffice-performance_1.html
======
stcredzero
Something like this used to happen at GM. The prestige of engineering groups
was proportional to the amount of space they took up under the hood. So every
group was incented to make their subsystem bigger and bigger. Some think this
is the reason why American cars got so big in the 50's.

